# I need help with my Dlink router.



## Ketsurui (Aug 25, 2005)

My D-Link router's model is 524.

Recently my friend screwed around with my router settings and other things, and he has it set so my room mate's internet shuts off at 8:30 at night, and he needs his computer for his school work. I was wondering if anyone knew how I could configure it so I can set it so his internet doesn't shut off, or even make it shut off later..

If you can help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset it to factory defaults, and get new friends. :smile:


----------



## Ketsurui (Aug 25, 2005)

Hmm...

Can you tell me how to set a time on my router for the other computer? I would like to know how to do it if I needed to for my son, because he tends to spend too much time on his computer.

Please help if you can.

Thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The login is 192.168.0.1

default user is admin, password field is left blank. If your son knows this then I'd recommend going in and resetting the user/password to something more secure.


----------



## Ketsurui (Aug 25, 2005)

So, what do I go into once I log into my Dlink page?

How would I go about setting my son's router to disconnect him from the internet at say 10:30 ?


----------



## Ketsurui (Aug 25, 2005)

Can anyone help me with that ? ^

It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try logging in and exploring the settings, then if you run into problems, we'll help you out. 

We operate on the philosophy: _Give a man a fish, and you'll feed him for a day, teach him to fish, and you'll feed him for a lifetime._ 

Time to go fishing! :smile:


----------

